

Customer Development Interviews How-to: Finding People - hshah
http://www.cindyalvarez.com/best-practices/customer-development-interviews-how-to-finding-people

======
krtl
I was trying to figure out how I can use Steve Blank's ideas on customer
development. But my biggest issue was finding potential customers to
interview. This post helps a lot.

Thanks.

------
mathewgj
i feel pretty strongly that making an explicit hypothesis about who the
customer is (it's okay to be wrong!) completely solves this problem, because
if you know who you are trying to reach, it's obvious. if you say: "im making
scheduling software for film festivals" it's trivial to find an email or phone
number and call them up and find out if you correct. if it's a consumer niche,
find a forum or a blog and email someone.

------
satyajit
Very helpful!

Other tools that helps find such people (influencers), if I may add, are:
Topsy, wefollow, bit.ly, mylikes!

